# Bleach Blood Red Cross RP Thread



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2013)

The Balance of Souls is at risk, as time drags on more and more hollow   are erased from existence. Hundreds disappear every day, the cause of   these disappearances, the Quincy. A new group of human that the   shinigami had let exist, they had not been harming the balance of souls?   until now, The Quincy have begun to hunt in mass; killing everything   that has come into their range. Because of this, The shinigami have been   forced to give them an ultimatum, Stop killing hollow or be  eradicated.

As of now, the Quincy have yet to give their response to the shinigami,   but with the dead line nearing the world is waited with baited breath?   Should the Quincy refuse the orders of the shinigami, there will be  war.  The hollow sit quietly, waiting for the response, should the  quincy and  shinigami start war, they will be more free to roam the  world while  those two are busy with each other. However, there is a  fourth group  working silently in the shadows, their goal, destroy the  hollow, but  purify them.

All four groups maintain the balance of souls in their own way, but it   is the four groups working separately that will create the largest   imbalance the soul world as ever seen. Congratulations To all who choose   to join in on this, The Great Quincy War.


_____________________________________________________


-Shinigami-

You are taken to your first year in the academy. You have met with your instructor and he seemed like a nice man. You learned many things, began to grow as shinigami and closer as friends. You spent five years in the academy so far and our your last year, the sixth year. You're tests had gotten hard and more complex and as fifth years you had been taken out to special locations in order to defeat "Fabricated Hollows" Created by the 12th division. Now you're goal is to defeat real world hollows as a group of 3, with Seated officers watching over your training.



-Humans-

Life in the Edo period is not exactly the best. There is still some fighting going on between clans and different people wishing to become the Daimyou of all of Japan. There is a small group of people who have aided you in figuring out your powers. You do not know them by name, but one day they found you, They took you under their wing and let you be at your home. But now, they have made the request, Move into their compound, Yay or nay? It's up to you... They gave you 3 months to decide. 


-Quincy- 

Your elders have trained you well in your bow arts and the art of defeating Hollows. But you are still a green horn. They warn you of the dangers or fighting hollows and they tell you of their vicious nature. That is why the hollows must be erased. But this does not mean they do not teach you how to purify hollows, they teach you that as well. But they tel you, the only way to be rid of it is to kill it. You will now begin your hardest training of all, To defeat Real Hollows and how to Avoid the shinigami.

-Hollows- 

There is a change in the air of Hueco Mundo, There is a faint breeze of something powerful coming your way. Your instincts tell you the world is about to become a very interesting place and if you play your cards right. You could be on the front line of a world changing event. So Grow strong young hollows, eat to your hearts content and don't forget the golden rule...

The bigger the soul, The tastier the reisatsu. ​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 23, 2013)

Lisa whimpers in her sleep as someone watches over her waiting for Alis to come out. Lisa only been here at the compound of the group that been watching over her since the day she escape from the hospital. She screams in pain as her body jerks the burn marks on her stomach starts to open up as their is a black hole a head appears from Lisa's stomach as Alis appears. Alis jumps out slinging a chain at one of the people before leaving the compound. Alis is looking for souls to eat or anything at the matter. She still had a feeling that some is near her. She pulls the chain around her neck as it was still connected to Lisa herself.

Alis went on her own as she felt the preance of many sould lingering she looks up and read the sign day care. To her it is a good place to start before her chain to go back to Lisa is pull by those people again. She is thinking I am no lab rat. She runs into the day care and went into a random room with children playing. They were only three to five years olds playing. Alis watch for a minute then eats their reisatsu as the children did not move ever again. 

Back at the compound a man reach into the hole of Lisa stomach to force Alis back into Lisa. Lisa's body felt drench in cold sweat as she is having convulses. Alis felt a large pull around her neck as she is force back into Lisa's body. The hole closes up as burn marks are still on Lisa's stomach. A nurse walks over to Lisa to heal her wounds. The man writes some notes down as Lisa is sleeping peacefully.

"We will continue soon," the man said looking at the sleeping Lisa as he walks out of the room. Lisa felt Alis back inside of her again feeling werider than normal. Lisa is wondering what the man did to her this time.


----------



## Serp (Jun 25, 2013)

Kagato sat where he always sat, high on the ledge that over shadows the entrance to the Quincy order. His quincy cross bound around his wrist by its silver chain, swung slowly as he smoked.

Smoking was good for according the companies and Kagato loved to smoke, so he didn't complain. It was one way to go, Kagato was different to lots of the other kids around. His family was German and they had moved to settle and run the quincy branch in this part of Japan. They named him with a Japanese name when he was born and even changed the spelling of the last name from Neitscin, to Nishin. Kagato's father Tabris was the current Quincy General in charge of this area, and he ruled with an iron fist and an iron bow, that can't bend nor shall be broken, that was their way. 

Kagato wanted nothing more than to prove to be a great quincy, and help lead the quincy to superiority over the rest. And for that to happen he had to guard his secret with his life. Today some more quincy recruits were leaving, the kids that had been chosen to or chose to become quincies, Kagato didn't have that choice, apparently he was born to be a quincy. Today he was looking out while smoking and decided today was going to be different.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 26, 2013)

Lisa finally wakes up, she guess that is part of her training is going through immerse pain to help control Alis in sort of way. She takes the iv out of her arm and set it aside as liquids spill out on the floor. She gets off the table as she almost crumble to the ground as her legs are shaky. She pulls on a kimono to hide the burns on her flesh for now. She pulls on her glasses and walks out of the compound. She breaths in the fresh air as she felt that presence again about being watch.

Alis yawns, "where are we going?" 

Lisa knows she is the only one who can here her at the moment. "To a tea shop."

Alis did not say anything else as Lisa continue to walk towards a tea shop hoping it is not crowed if it is she had to find another place to have tea. Lisa sighs as she looks up to the sky. She is just enjoying the day like any other person at the moment. To Lisa it was okay that Alis is quiet at the moment than saying crap that she heard from time to time. Lisa enters the tea shop and orders some tea, she sips as a old guy came up to her and stares at her breasts with drool down his chin. Lisa felt the burning sensation through her hand in around her hand. The guy reach out to touch her. Lisa touch his bare skin to his arm and burns him. Alis had other plans she release a chain to eat the soul of the old pervert.

Lisa heard mumbling around her and she could not take it, she just dashes out of the tea shop with out paying. She only wanted to enjoy some tea. She just walks in sits in the grass hoping the tall grass would hide her in till she calms down from the accident that occurred in the tea shop. She just cover her face with her hands as she slow notices that the marks are slowly going away. She guess Alis had her fun or she could nt be around people. Alis is thinking we both get stronger than our souls will merge to be one instead of two. Just endure the pain it will make you stronger Lisa


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 26, 2013)

Vera

This last night was one of the first times she managed to get some sleep, the Quincy had been wrecked by nerves for days and had been expecting someone to turn to her with a look of suspicion on their face before focusing on her right arm. The moment didn't came, no one even seemed to notice that the girl was always wearing gloves and long sleeves. The fact that they never paid her much attention probably saved her now, she had been worried mostly about them detecting the change in her.

But those gloves, they had been on her when she woke up that day. They had to be special in some way, supressing the Reitsu of that cursed arm and keeping it contained. It kept her secret safe, and most likely allowed her to do shit like forming her bow without that arm beasting out as a result of it but she could still feel it crawling under her sleeve. At the seams, where it was knitted onto her shoulder, she could feel it burrowing further into her flesh. Or so she imagined, the few occasions she dared to peek at it, the disgusting mutated flesh seemed perfectly inert but she could not shake the feeling that it was slowly eating away at her.

She had wandered off, lost in her thoughts, the sight of Kags sitting by himself made her realize she was going to need to check her options. She had been careful to try and avoid people as much as possible, but if they were to be able to somehow notice her terrible secret by being in close proxomity, she was going to need to know it soon and prepare to figure out what to do with herself. Steeling her nerves, she approached him. 

"Kagato." Her accent was still thick, she had learned this new tongue only a few years ago after all. "How are you today?" She crossed her fingers, hoping that her voice or expression didn't sound as nervous as she imagined.


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2013)

Kagato looked down from his ledge to see Vera. He had felt hollow, he was sure that that particular arrangement of reishi was hollow, not even the reiatsu which definately screamed hollow, but it was weak not even a full hollow, like a remnant. Kagato was always feeling remnant reishi in the air. So he was surprised to see Vera there, a new input straight from the mother land. 

"Good. Thank you." He Answered in german before shifting to japanese. Of course she should cower before him, he was the "Quincy" that would lead the Reich should his father fail. And as such Kagato needed to know everyone's name.
"Vera, I hope things are well." He said slightly inclining his head to that he could see her. His eyes flickered, almost as if reishi was forming something around his eyes, but returned back to normal, in that flicker he saw something but couldn't see what it is. This Vera girl was more interesting that he first thought.

Kagato jumped down and stood infront of her, his blond hair thick and falling beautifully behind his back.
"Join me!" he said before he ran off towards the collection of Reishi, he could feel gathering, even before hollows release their reiatsu, Kagato could feel when the reishi in earth shifted, such as when hollows appeared, ate, died or morphed. Even when shinigami's walked on air, he could feel the small flickers, and now he felt a Hollow was crossing.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 26, 2013)

Alis is thinking it must be the Reishi she been collecting to make her stronger she had to continue feeding to start the merge with Lisa's soul. Alis felt something coming. "Switch the soul, it will by us some time. To slip back to the compound."

Lisa felt it too and she had chills running up her arms, "do we run or we fight?"

"I don't like to be a coward, but we have to find larger food for me to eat to strength faster. Instead of these Alissmall fries that I have devour already. We are going to run back to the compound on the way we find bigger fish to eat."

Lisa compress Alis's Reishi to hide it from whoever Alis fears at the moment or could not protect herself at the moment. Lisa runs at full speed as Alis tries to pick up Reishi for a bigger Hallow at the moment or something bigger than what she been eating. Alis is very excite at the moment as she sense what she is looking for, Alis came out of Lisa's stomach as she use her chains to take down this human. that is a priest. While Alis and the priest is in battle with each other. Lisa walks up to the priest and helps Alis fight in a different way to lure the priest to his weakness with her sexuaily of her body. 

The priest screams as Alis takes his Reishi and eats it to gain more power. She gets up and enters Lisa's body. Alis is thinking Lisa is doing better than I expected. Time to get going she sent a sending burning urge to her butt to get a move on it before things get worse than they seem at the moment.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 26, 2013)

Ashura awakes from his thought in this vast world called hueco mundo,always remembering the days when he was humans he walks towards the nothingness in search of weak hollows to devour,Ashura wasn't very right he felt something strange was about to happen so he must grown stronger.

He always carrying a stone to help him out though hueco mundo,he could felt the weak reiatsu from some hollows,and set a trap using his stone thorwing near the wild beast hollows to make a shadow and use his shadow limbs to finish them quick and devour them,bit per bit.

After a weak meal Ashura take himself thinking about that he was too weak for now and he should try to go somewhere with more souls and more power,he felt hungrier and hungrier.... He took his way though the world of nothingness in search of more power


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 28, 2013)

Vera had put her best pokerface on, and waited for his response. Good or bad, to finally know where she stood with. When it had the appearance that things were not nearly as bad as they could've been, she released the breath she had been holding though couldn't but shake that she wasn't out of the woods yet. His sudden movement surprised her, leaving her standing as he ran off.

"Join me!" He yelled over his shoulders, only now Vera snapped out of it and with some hesitation she ran after him. The thought that she might be dragged of to the guillotines crossed her mind, but when her senses picked up what Kags was chasing after, a new dread overcame her. Was he intending to go take on a hollow? 

She had managed to manifest her bow, that being said though...... She wasn't comfortable at all with the idea of being in battle conditions right now, who knows what could happen. "I don't think this is a good idea Kagato!" She yelled ahead, as they started to near the location.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2013)

"Good ideas are the ones that are successful, so simple we kill it and that will rectify your thoughts no?" Kagato shouted as he bounded over to car park that the hollow had decided to summon itself into. 

It was a strong bastard, and only just formed. Kagato could sense Vera had only just felt him recently, but Kagato had been feeling this bastard boring through for a while now.

Kagato raised his Quincy cross in his hand, and released his power, the energy rolled through the chain instead of the cross and a large arc or reishi was formed in his hand, it was made of reishi, it shot reishi and it looked like a quincy bow, but Kagato knew in his heart it wasn't. Thats why for every hollow he killed or sent to oblivion, the more content he was that he was a quincy, killing hollows, fucking bitches and getting high! That was the life.

The Hollow saw Kagato and gnashed his teeth at him beneath his mask, and charged. The hollow was as if a tiger had fucked a spider and begat something way worse. 8 furry legs, and a head capable of biting down on anything and taking it clean off.

It ran towards him, but Kagato had been charging himself, but a different kinda of charge and he let loose a bolt of Reishi that hit the hollow in the shoulder, causing him to fall and stumble.

"I could use some help here!" Kagato said, before the hollow could regain its composure and he shot it again in the other shoulder.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 28, 2013)

Alis scenes something big and so did Lisa, Lisa ran in that direction as she saw a guy fighting a hallow. Alis thinking I need that spirit for my own gain of power. Lisa use her chains as whips to pull the hallow down. She did not really want to help these people but she had to help Alis that is inside of her. Alis felt some of the soul of the hallow starting to drain and weaken the hallow to go into Alis. Lisa heard the Hallow roar in pain from the burns it is receiving at the moment.

Alis is thinking I need to seal it off the power that I have receive for now. She had a terrible feeling that this Quincy may kill kill after killing this Hallow. Alis whispers, "be on your guard about the humans. Not the Hallow."

Lisa is thinking Alis needed the Hallow's power and souls of the other people to become stronger and go through her plans. She could not whisper back to Alis as everyone would think she just went mad on the spot. Lisa is thinking is this too much for both of them at the moment, she felt her own body becoming weak as well. She is thinking it must be not from eating and also from letting Alis consume so much souls it must have effect her through the terrible pain she had to go through.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 28, 2013)

Ashura though nothing finally found some hollows to devour,he was in disvantage because there's no shadows for him use his skill,but the hollow's were mindless beast he thought,he was going to atack first a serpent like hollow,and throw it's body though the other one that was a tiger like hollow.

Ashura take himself in surpise when the Tiger Hollow dodge and atack him,he could use only brute force,but the hollow he was facing were fast and did a lot of damage,but he could end it,but without expecting the serpent hollow take him by surprise,nearly killing him but he was smart and used the dead body of the other hollow to use his shadow limbs as a atack surprise and finish the other hollow.

After devouring the two hollow he felt less hungrier but its not enough,and he was damaged from the battle,he thought "i'm too weak even with this beast like body...." he took his way bleeding and making a trail of black blood in his way.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2013)

Shinigami Academy- 

"Welcome students!" All of the first years had been gathered together in a large meeting hall, before them stood the captain of the first division, the captain commander, the big boss. The student's were honored to be able to see him, looking at the face of the man who will soon be their boss, their leader. "It's an honor to have all of you here today! Please, accept my humble welcome and listen to my words!" He bowed to the students. "My name is Gushiken Kazuhiro!" The man was tall, six feet seven inches and he sort of looked like a japanese santa, with his white beard and long white hair. "It is my honor and pleasure to induct all of you into this, The shinigami academy! 

He held his hand up high, "I have only one goal for all of you here today! I wish for each and everyone one of you to reach for the highest star you can find, Grab it and obtain the power to protect the balance of souls! Do not fear for what comes in the future! Hope for what you will become in the future! Grow powerful my students! Grow strong! Become great shinigami! And surpass me long after my death! Raise generations to become strong! Raise them as i raise you! Follow the laws of soul society and trust in your heart and trust in your comrades! We... Are all one family!" Many student's cheer the captain commanders words. 

"Meh..." Akuma shrugs, digging into his ear. "Oi, Akira, you hear this?" Akuma turned to a long haired man, stairing star eyed at the captain commander. "Really...!?" Akuma sighed, putting his hand to his face. "I can't believe you Akira... did you seriously get pulled in by that?" Akuma shrugged, "Pff, whatever... that yagami dude is my goal. I'll become kenpachi and captain of the 11th." 

"Now go students! Begin your studies and become powerful shinigami!" Everyone cheers once more. "Seriously... this is like, basic stuff we're gonna do people..." Akuma sighs and shakes his head. "Oi, Akira, come on." Akuma grabbed Akira by his collar. "Guh... A...Akuma-san... please, we should..." Akira mumbled a bit, "Look, If i leave it to you, we're gonna be waiting here till everyone leaves so you can feel comfortable going to class... Quit bein shy. It pisses me the fuck off." 

Akira blinked a bit as he was dragged by the ogre of a man known as akuma. "You know Akuma, for a japanese man you sure are tall..." Akira blinks, "Says the six foot tall man." Akira nods, "Yes, but you are half a foot taller than me... so, in reality, that makes you the ogre and me the peasant." Akuma blinked, "Eh? The hells that?" Akira smiled, "Ah... oh right... It's an old tale from my village." He laughed nervously and rubbed the back of his head. "Well, go on, tell me the tale." Akira nodded....

"See, It's sad that a long time ago, an Ogre visited a village. He came there looking for food, but his appearance was frightening to the villagers so, they ran in fear and called the samurai to aid them. But the ogre just wished to get some food, however he was unable to speak the normal tongue, so the people took his words as beastial growls. That is, until the deaf peasant came out from his home. The samurai tried to tell him to leave, but he could not hear their words, nor the ogres words. But He saw the ogre motioning for something. So, the peasant offered the ogre some of his rice and the Orge was calmed by this. The samurai watched him as the peasant offered the ogre more rice and even a sheep from his flock. The ogre was so please and happy that he swore to himself to protect the village. Eventually he even learned to speak the language of the people and married a woman." 

"Interesting story." Akuma comments, "Are you saying that ogre-" "Was your great grandfather no doubt." BAM! Akuma drops Akira and heads off to class. "Alright smartass, you walk now."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 30, 2013)

Kags and Vera

Vera stayed back, unsure of her next move and it took Kags shouting for support for the girl to snap out of it. She couldn't help but be nervous as she took a shooting stance and proceeded to form her bow, being a left it meant that the secret hidden where her right arm was supposed to. The idea that it would be awakened or would respond somehow to all that delicious reishi in front of it, was weighing heavily on her mind. 

The pristine white bow formed without any real hiccups, the gathered energy seemed a bit off but she wasn't sure if she was just looking into things too much or if it really did appear slightly unstable. Her first shot missed, she was way too tense. She shook her head and focused on her breathing, breathing in as she took aim and pulled. Then breathing out as she released. 

This time her arrow did struck her target, the hybrid beast seemed to have had it's fill of arrows striking him and it's eight limbs spread and from the wrist started spewing grey goo. Lines of spider silk impacted all around Kags and Vera, while the two were able to evade getting hit, when the hollow roared and tugged fiercely, rocks and trees that had been on the other end came barreling towards him and with the two quincies in that path, they were bowled over. 

Shinigami Academy

Hiro Yagami

The self proclaimed golden boy and this season's rookie of the year, Hiro Yagami, had been with the rest of the academy students as they were welcomed by a speech from the captain commander. Right there had been the geezer that was going to have to make place for Hiro when he would be gunning for the throne. There were some steps in between that and where he was right now, but with his genes and talent this was basically a done deal already.

At his age, it was obviously hard to make a projection like that but he based it off the fact who his parents were and his looks. He was a Spirit King damn piece of art, that great mix of a genetic cocktail produced by his parents surely created a great blend. Just look at those features of his, oh the hearts this one would break over the years. 

One cocky bastard caught his attention though, as he was making his way through the crowd the mention of his family name made him focus on him. Even Hiro wasn't deluded enough to imagine he had a mysterious rival who's ultimate goal was just to defeat him one day. Surely the day would come that he would have thousands of sexually frustrated fanboys just coming after his ass, but today was no that day. Surely he was talking about the old man.

Hiro snorted at the bold statement made the blowhard. "You'll have to go through me, I won't let anyone but me take my old man's title and position." To put the cherry on top, Hiro russled his hair as if he was talking to a little kid. "Maybe one day you can get the 11th division captaincy seat when I move on to bigger and better things, so keep hope little one."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 30, 2013)

*Kouen Yagami*

The meaning behind a speech that ends up saying everyone is a part of the same family tends to be a pretty unusual thing, something many people most likely wouldn?t give a damn about but apparently this year was not the case. Kouen stood there with his arms crossed before his chest while hearing at it, he wasn?t as carried away as many of the other rookies by the words of who apparently was the boss among bosses, but it was kind of refreshing for him that at least that old man had the ability to make things more lively. A smile crossed his face, his sharp fangs showing clearly; his pointy ears and long black tail all together giving him a demonic appereance were moving out of the excitement of the moment.

Kouen Yagami. A young man coming from the same family as the current Kenpachi, there was no doubt he would get some attention from that moment on and obviously he would try to do his best representing the pride of the clan. 

"Heh!! So this is how things are. Let?s get some fun in our time here"he speaks, the words aimed mainly for him avoiding completely to notice the fact that his already unusual features were calling lots of attention. Something obvious if your tail is violently moving from left to right hitting everyone around. The word "Kenpachi" quickly arrived to his ears, what caused the guy to turn in the direction it came from, three people were gathered in a spot and one of them was easily recognized by Kouen.

"OI Hiro!!"he reached to the little group in no time. The man he was talking to was none other than Hiro Yagami, another member of the family who he has known for a good while now."So who?re they? your friends? Haha. Yo my name is Kouen, next captain of whatever division you want...wouldn?t mind becoming Captain Commander right off the bat though."

Yep, apparently self confidence and arrogance was a family thing.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2013)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Hiro snorted at the bold statement made the blowhard. "You'll have to go through me, I won't let anyone but me take my old man's title and position." To put the cherry on top, Hiro russled his hair as if he was talking to a little kid. "Maybe one day you can get the 11th division captaincy seat when I move on to bigger and better things, so keep hope little one."



"Oi... Look here." Akuma rustled Hiro's hair. "It's cute that you think yer gonna be big boss around here. But let me make one thing straight. The only seat i care for is the seat of the 11th division captain. You can take any other division, any other person, any other sea you want in the world. All i want is the title, Kenpachi." Akuma adjusted his robes and his soulless blade. "Anything beyond Kenpachi is merely not good enough." 



luffy no haki said:


> *Kouen Yagami*
> 
> "Heh!! So this is how things are. Let?s get some fun in our time here"he  speaks, the words aimed mainly for him avoiding completely to notice  the fact that his already unusual features were calling lots of  attention. Something obvious if your tail is violently moving from left  to right hitting everyone around. The word "Kenpachi" quickly arrived to  his ears, what caused the guy to turn in the direction it came from,  three people were gathered in a spot and one of them was easily  recognized by Kouen.
> 
> ...



"Yo. Names Akuma. Yes, like the demon." He cracked his neck, Akira had scuffled up and hid behind Akuma already. "And this piece of cowardice comes from the same district as me. Names Akira, don't try and talk to him much, took me 30 years to get him to talk." Akuma thumbs behind him pointing at Akira. "Now that that's over with, I'm sure we can have a nice time and get to be good friends right?" Akuma's one good eye gave them both this demonic stare as his teeth formed an evil grin.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2013)

Kagato and Vera were knocked back, Kagato gritted his teeth and quickly recovered. When he got up two young girls were standing in front of the hollow.

"Sword!" The black haired one called out and caught something the other girl threw. A sword materialised in her hand and she shot forward, slicing off each of his legs with efficiency.

The blonde one then summoned a hollow mask, and jumped on the back of the beast and rammed clawed hands into its back. It howled out. "Sword Sirpa!" The black haired one's sword vanished and she threw something back to the one with the hollow mask, and then a sword appeared in her hand once it was caught. She rammed the sword through the back of the hollows head. And as it dematerilzed the particles were being transported to whatever was in the blond ones hand, now that the mask was gone. 

"What the fuck!" Kagato shouted looking at the girls. "Abominations!" He shouted and released a flurry of arrows towards them.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 1, 2013)

Alis combine her four chains to devour half of the reisatsu that the other girl consume in a ball in her hand. Alis got a free meal and she did not cared if the Blonde hair girl finds out only she only had half of the reisatsu that the Hallow was just killed. "Let's get out of here. Nobody really cares for a human at the moment. Besides they don't need to find out why a weak Hallow like me is sticking around on Earth."

Lisa gets the picture and walks away from the scene she just saw with her own eyes. She sighs as she is confuse at the moment, the first time she met Alis she said she came from Hell. Alis heard that but it did not bothered her at all. Lisa just walks into the compound, walks into her room and curls up in a ball on her bed. Alis is thinking tough day for you kid, you may be ready for some sleep but I am ready for some action.

Alis is thinking how far can this chain can go anyway, Lisa maybe protecting me at the moment till we merge but this place is full of crap as usual. She sighs as her thoughts continue if Lisa is not going to train, I go some where I can find a bunch of Hallows to deal with. She came out of Lisa and stretch and enters the world called Hueco Mundo and notices there is blood on the ground. She follows itthinking she been hanging around Lisa too long.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 1, 2013)

Ashura already felt hungrier again,but he stoped some moment and thought with himself how that would end up,he started to take his way again though hueco mundo.

After some time,he though was feeling a reaitsu coming after his blood,thinking might be a wild beast,he  made a little track of blood near shadows and started to wait for it,he was somekind of anxious because that reiatsu was much better,than any hollows he already devoured

He prepared his shadow limbs on the ground and,hide near a broken pillar that was there,was a unusual thing to see a structure but that was just perfect for him,and them he waits feeling the wild beast coming his way.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 1, 2013)

Alis stops to rub her hand over the chain around her neck it was not there as usual but felt the chain with the Hell sword through her stomach is still there and knows still is connected to Lisa. Alis continue to walk following the blood as she notices a larger pool of blood on the ground. She sense a weaker sign of reaitsu bleeding out with the blood on the ground. She felt something brush against her leg She looks down noticeing it is a tiger cub.

Alis knows better as she release a burning chain picking up the tiger cub quickly. She knows better if a Hollow likes cute it will grow into some big quickly. She throws it a bit away as the cub turn into a tiger hallow and lands on it's feet. The tiger charge at her. She jumps upward landing on the tiger's back. She use the chains to suffocate the Hollow.

"Whoever is bleeding use this to heal your wound." Alis said waiting to hear the last breath of the tiger Hollow. Her red hair hides her face for now to not reveal her face to anyone at the moment.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 1, 2013)

Ashura felt he may could end this quickly,he felt the reiatsu near but its looks like that  reaitsu was increasing,that made him felt a kind of hollow pleasure,he broke the pillar and carried it with his arm that was not wounded,and started to walk trying to hide his presence

Not very far from where he was riding he could see someone fightning a tiger like hollow that was like the one he fought earlier and thought "This probably will give me a chance,but that thing is different from the others" although without thinking he throw his pillar near the two was fightning  "the best is to attack the one with chains he seems to already finished a job for me"

After throwing the pillar Ashura quickly started to charge to a position where he could use his shadow limbs without letting his guard go away,his enemy showed that was different and probably a inteligent beast,so he couldn't just think he would let him aproach the necessary to use his shadow limbs,trying to steal attetion to distract that enemy he said with a hollow voice "you're thinking to much about dead bodies"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 1, 2013)

The voice did not distract her at all as Alis side steps as a pillar broke up the fight between her and the tiger Hollow. She picks up the tiger Hollow by one of her chains and throws it at the Hollow that spoke to her. 

"You are the one who is injury at the moment, not me. You are looking for a fight bring it. If you want another wound to add to your whip lash."

Alis pulls back her hair out of her face, releasing another chain and wiping it on the ground. Alis looks around as she notices a shadow to her it is big. She smirks as she prepares herself of this Hollow's attack. She is wondering how this Hollow is going to attack her. Alis is going to let this Hollow attack her first to see what type of attacks she is up against right now. She is wondering if other Hollows are around she only wanted to be one or more. She could always come back to gain experience in fighting more thanone Hallow at once or more powerful ones at the moment.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 1, 2013)

Ashura felt somekind of pleasure in her way of dealing with things and thought that could be something more for him than just a meal,he start walking slowly near the one near him,without fear but always alert he took a 2 stones from the broken pillar always looking on her movements to protect himself at any moment.

"Lets see,if a injury can stop me."

He was near her and already figured that she might wanted to know if he would be a changelle at all "so be it"
the hollow thrown one stone at her and in sequence throw the other bigger stone on hear projecting a shadow,and use his shadow limbs to cut her her foots and legs thinking "probably wound her will lead to a easier victory here"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 1, 2013)

Alis use her chain as a whip as the chain touch the stones that was throw at her. The two stones turned into two balls of fire, she whip at the b9gger fire ball to ignite her chain in flames from Hell. She notices the smaller ball of fire is going out by every passing second. She felt something against her leg but she did not feel any sort of pain. The only thing she felt is the chains around her legs protecting her from the shadows. She let another chain release from her other arm. She whip her chain that is on fire at the feet of the Hollow she is facing. That is only a distraction for now to let the other chain to wrap around the a body part of the Hollow's body. Where the chain landed it would still burn with out a ignite flame to it.

"I can sense a pleasure or a desire from you," she twists her shoulders in a flirty way. She doubt a Hollow would be interest or tempted in her suggestion of her body. 

"It is your move, Shadow Hollow." She took another stance as she prepares herself for another attack from this Hollow. She looks on the ground to see how much blood he has lost so far from the size of pool where the Hollow stand.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 2, 2013)

"It looks like only my shadow limbs wont bypass easyly her chains" thought Ashura,he looked below and see he has lost too much blood and laughed at himself,he jumped near a boulder a with a strong punch from his not wounded arm,and charged a little just after hitting it,expecting too possibilites that,she destroy the boulder or that she dodge and let it down,either way he was already prepared to use his ten fingers in a massive shadow limb atack from all direction he could do.

"Its not a big deal,afterall i found someone interesting and powerfull to fight me"

The hollow made a grim face after saying when he was already atacking,what was that being that he was seeing,why he was so powerfull? He more than ever felt his stomach scream hungrier for power.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 2, 2013)

Alis jumps upward dodging a bolder that roll in front of her and attempt for the Hollow to try another attack on her at the moment with distractions. She heard something growl, to her that could not be her stomach growl. She ate plenty of souls today, she guess it is the Hollow she is facing at the moment. She moves the chains away from her feet and other arm to fuse it to the one that is already aflame to make her attack stronger if the Hollow did not wish to accept her offer.

"Do you want to have lunch with me?" She still had a feeling she is still on his menu for a meal or it could be on the other way around. She could always eat more than what she wanted but she still have not gain this Hollow's trust to let him enter the World of the Living. She felt a slight tug on the chain inside of her stomach. Alis knows that is a sign that Lisa is just roll on to her side r went to the bathroom or something. It is not a important tug for her to return.

"So. what is your answer. To a question to a Hollow that means so little to you?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 2, 2013)

Ashura analyze her movements and think again,may this not be the best moment to take that girl down "she seems more than what i expect" thought the hollow,but she was not atacking maybe testing him,he didn't know,he felt hungrier when he heard something unexpected.

"Ha,a lunch with me... That may be foolish but i guess both of us has some interest on that,also i'm wounded,i will accept her offer"

The hollow had somekind of pride and after accepting her offer,tryed to cease his hunger on eating her,but he knows that he needed to eat and get stronger,he had not trust on her,but it was something,afterall something new in hueco mundo is not everyday,probably he would be able to fight more and eat more,maybe even reach the bottom of his "hollowness"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 2, 2013)

Alis could tell that he accepted her offer, her chain went back inside her for now to use for another time. She beckons to him to follow her, she lead him to a murky river that a red tint to it. She looks into it seeing souls entering into Hell, she guess it is another way into it or Hollows that are fish swam here as well. She pulls a chain from her arm and dips it into the water like a fishing line. She sits down waiting for a pull from a soul on the end of the chain. She had another idea that if the soul touches her chain she had a feeling it would just go into her as she feeds off of them.

"Try it with one of the shadows, you may catch some souls." That is a suggestion not a demand. Her body twitch as she felt some souls nibbling on the chain to try to pull Alis in or eat her reisatsu. She is not letting that happen as she devour the small fish like Hollows in the water. She could start a conversation with the Hollow that is next to her.

"It is only a start, to gain power. Eat as much as you want." She guess she had nothing else to say, she did not wish to piss off this Hallow. She will just wait till he speaks to her again at the moment.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 3, 2013)

Academy

The nerve of this little shinjis (Hiro's favorite slang term for himself and his shinigami brethren_ Hiro had the actual resume and sheer hax to back up his bold claims. Kouen got a pass because of the Yagami swag thing, course there was no blood relation but sex appeal and raw unbridled passion was bound to rub off on the rest of them Yagamis. But all the academy shinjis with their big talk about divisions and shit, unless you were Hiro F. (Fucking) Yagami, you couldn't pull that shit off without looking foolish. 

He shook his head and sighed loudly. "Remind me to put you shinjis in your place, the first chance I get, maybe put a wager on the next test we will be given." Despite his boasting, Hiro certainly was the king of inventing fake reasons to even further motivate himself. Naturally he was already driven to be the best at all he did, but he could manage to put it into even higher gear to be better than his peers and then to rub that fact in their faces after the fact.

-------------------

Kags/Vera VS The Abomination Twins

She wasn't sure what to make of these two, where these Shinigamis? The feats they were demonstrating did not support that theory but then again...... What the hell kinda being could do the shit they were doing? What she did know was that there was something about them, that gave her goosebumps. As if they were creatures from her nightmares. 

Whatever they were, something was telling her that there was something down right evil to them. And they should be killed with extreme prejudice. She took aim at her new targets now, supporting Kags who had gone off on them already. Vera aimed her sights on the blackhaired one, from what she gathered they shared a weapon and right now with her being unarmed...... She seemed like the weak link in this particular chain.


----------



## Serp (Jul 3, 2013)

The quincy, if that what they were although they were showing odd readings, but if it walked like a duck and talked like a duck. 

Kagato had sent more reishi bolts at them, as well as Vera.

One of the reishi bolts narrowly missed Nake who jumped down and instantly a hollow mask appeared on her face, and in her hand a sword. 

Vera had attacked Sirpa suspecting her to be unarmed. But as one of Vera's arrows very nearly went through Sirpa's head if she hadn't been paying attention to her surroundings so well. In her hand appeared a 6 round revolver, and the chambered started to spin as she started to shot bullets of reishi way more than six towards Kagato and Vera.

Kag's had to increase the intensity he was shooting at now, in order to lower the risk of himself getting caught, as the enemy reishi bullets were slowly being reabsorbed back into the two quincies bows, the same thing seemed to be happening on the side of the girls. But her constant stream of bullets although mainly small and insignificant was trouble and tiresome. 

"You should leave Quincy!" Nake shouted from behind her mask, now standing next to her sister as their constant fire kept the quincies at bay for now.

"Vera, have you got ginto?" Kagato asked to her in a hushed voice. He was unable to use ginto properly as it was a true quincy technique and was not about to risky his risky chance to fullbring a ginto's ability out right now.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 4, 2013)

She start to walk though the place,Ashura follow her thinking "why she would team up with a hollow like me?" after thinking he found himself with her at a soul,with what looked inside souls,them he heard what she says and look what she is doing.

"interesting this may be a easy way to stop this hungry i felt in this timeless place"

The hollow get near the river and used his shadow limbs with his right hand,trying to catch as many souls as possible following the advice that he received and thought "maybe this will end in something good in the end"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2013)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Academy
> 
> The nerve of this little shinjis (Hiro's favorite slang term for himself and his shinigami brethren_ Hiro had the actual resume and sheer hax to back up his bold claims. Kouen got a pass because of the Yagami swag thing, course there was no blood relation but sex appeal and raw unbridled passion was bound to rub off on the rest of them Yagamis. But all the academy shinjis with their big talk about divisions and shit, unless you were Hiro F. (Fucking) Yagami, you couldn't pull that shit off without looking foolish.
> 
> He shook his head and sighed loudly. "Remind me to put you shinjis in your place, the first chance I get, maybe put a wager on the next test we will be given." Despite his boasting, Hiro certainly was the king of inventing fake reasons to even further motivate himself. Naturally he was already driven to be the best at all he did, but he could manage to put it into even higher gear to be better than his peers and then to rub that fact in their faces after the fact.



"Shinji?" Akuma blinked at him with his one good eye, "that makes no damn sense.." He shook his head, "Look! Real men don't wager on the battlefield! You either take the beast by the horns and fuck it up the ass or you die! That's life for you. You wanna put a wager on the next test? You go right the fuck ahead, But imma go and kick ass on everything that involves swords and fists. Ol Akira theres got everything else handled." Akuma thumbs back to Akira and heads to the academy proper. School was about to start and Akuma didn't feel like putting anything but his life on the line.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2013)

*Academy*

Kouen pushed himself to have a smile in his face as he heard what Hiro and akuma were saying. He didn?t take anything of the conversation seriously, in the end they were still first years and nothing else. "Haha, aren?t you a funny bunch?"he laughed while showing his white and bright smile adorned with ridiculous sharp fangs; his tail was still moving, slowly, from one side to another; sign that he was enjoying the chitchat."Me too! I?m good at this you see. fFighting and all of that."he said, his eyes closed, his arms crossed in front of his chest and that stupidly niave smile would make his words to sound empty even though he wasn?t lying at all.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 4, 2013)

"I will only satisfy the hunger in till you gain power or become bogger, depending on you Hollow. That is why most powerful Hollows fish at the bloody ocean then this small river." 

She continue fishing devouring souls at the moment as she took a side lance at the Hollow next to her. She is thinking that she perk his intrest or something on the lines of it. She stares out towards the land scape not seeing very much things that interest her at the moment. 

"I may not trust you yet, but would you like to escape this world to devour more souls? That are easy or harder to catch, there are a few rules to go over but if you betray me I will send you one way ticket back here or somewhere worst. So you think I am crazy now, or is it another Hollow's dream to do more than just sit here and rot."

She waits for his answer as she continue to devour souls as she continue to stare blankly out in the middle of nowhere of darkness and shadows. She already had enough souls for her own content at the moment as she pulls her chain in to let it go back into her body.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 4, 2013)

As them stay devouring souls at river,he fells more strongier and less hungrier,but them the hollow heard something interesting coming from her,and them he answer her.

"Neither i still trust you,but are you referring to human world? Can be a good thing,but what rules are you talking about? Also i have no interest in betraying you for now"

He says this words,seeing his wound stop bleeding and closing,he was already ready for new battles.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 5, 2013)

"Yes, I am talking about Human World. I only have two rules, they are don't gathered too much reisatsu at once. People will come after you and kill you. It is more of a rule of protection in till we both get stronger as Hollows to take down these hunters. The second rule is don't go after a human name Lisa, I have plans for her at the moment. You know her by her body, she has a full women's body already and is still young looking." 

Alis did not know if he is ready to go in to the World of the Living just yet, if he is she would lead him to the door that is still open at the moment. She had to remind herself to shut it after they enter the Living to keep other Hollows from coming out she had a feeling that would cause bigger problems at the moment. 

"Just tell me when you are ready to leave, I am in no rush today." She got up as she is continue to think to herself she had devour enough souls to start the merge with Lisa. She could not put that off even though she just made an friend for now or close to one, she had a feeling Lisa is going to be piss to keep another Hollow with her for a short while.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 5, 2013)

"The human world,hunters i see,seems good enough for me,also its all yours these lisa that you're talking about,so it seems there another enemys than hollows,hehe."

Ashura felt no hungrier anymore he didn't know why,and stoped devouring souls the river looking at the empty skies of hueco mundo thinking "what i will become from now on..."

The hollow was asked to tell when ready he reply fast "I'm already ready to go there,my wound is fine and i don't see any problems in keeping your terms,just following you"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 5, 2013)

Alis runs to the portal, she is not trying to ditch her Hollow friend. She just is in the mood to run, as she is getting closer she felt the weight of a chain around her neck. She let the Shadow Hollow enters first, even though it is only a small hole to the World of the Living. She kick her boot in his ass to get him through the hole.

Lisa see the Hollow came out of the hole of the window, she picks up a sword. Alis walks over to Lisa to make her put down the sword. "He is a friend and he be staying with us for some time. Alis looks over to the Shadow Hollow, "you can start the hunt with out me or rest from eating all those souls." 

Lisa is thinking Alis got stronger since the last time she saw her, Alis enters Lisa's body to merge with her soul. Lisa's body fell to the floor, shaking hard. At the moment Alis felt like she is having sex with Lisa's souls to become one. Lisa's body change, her body is the same with Alis's leather clothes. Her face change something close to Alis's. Her hair was still the same style as Lisa but her hair is longer and it is red. She sits up looking around the room as Alis is getting used to this at the moment.

"What are you looking at?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2013)

Human World- 

"Alright!" A man dressed up as a samurai looks around a field. "Here's the mission, We find anyone and everyone with a high spiritual power, we gather them up and we take them back to base." Seven men behind him, all dressed as samurai nod, "Right boss!" The samurai smirks, "And if you guys can do it! Beat those ninja bastards to the punch!" He leaps off the ground vanishing in a blink. The samurai's started to run off through the old world of japan, trying to find any humans with abnormally large spiritual energies...
---

"Be sure to find any and all high level spiritual humans." Another man dressed as a ninja commands his forces, seven ninja behind him nod. "Sir yes sir." they all pull up their masks and wait for their commanders orders. "We are to gather them quickly, quietly and efficiently. If you find them, do not make your presence known, drug them, knock them out, whatever means necessary to bring them back to base." "Sir yes sir." The men vanish on their commanders order. "Off i go." the man vanishes. 

---------------

Soul Society- 

"Call in the captains that are not currently out on assignment." the captain commander orders, "We've got something we need to discuss." He looks out over the garden from his office. "He's on the move, I can feel it... There is a wind blowing throughout the world. A wind that may bring with it a great change to the earth." The commander turned to his assistant. "I just hope the hand full of captains here will understand the cause i speak of." 

----------

Human World-

An order is sent out from a man hidden in shadows, Twenty Quincy vanish at the wave of his hand. They have one order, search the world for Quincy. Find every branch, find every single soul that has the power of the Quincy, find them, and bring them to the main branch. Back to Germany. Bring them before their king so he may give them the new orders. so he may gather his army and so they may begin, The Healing. 

--------------

Hueco Mundo- 

Thousands of new hollows are formed, thousands upon thousands. Something is creating them, something is dragging human souls into Hueco mundo and forcing them to become hollows... they are no longer eating the souls.. they are dragging them into the world in mass and forcing a change. But for what purpose..


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 7, 2013)

*Ryoichi Hajime

Shinigami

Academy Days​*

The academy wasn't the place that Ryoichi Hajime intended to end up. Actually, it was completely the opposite. It's funny how you can try to spend all of your time running away from something or someplace only to end up right at that destination anyhow. Long dark hair flowed behind the vagabond with a distant disposition. His aura was shrouded with the sort of regal vibe that added the tension in the atmosphere that let you know nobility of someone of assumed importance was nearby.

The reality was that noble or not, Ryoichi's thoughts of himself weren't nearly as high as one might guess. He didn't seem bothered by the whispers of his shameful act. It was expected after all. Not only did he flee from responsibility like a caged bird taking flight at the crack of a window, he stayed away, wandering like some thrill seeking explorer. It was a deplorable act for one of his status, and it had suddenly become quite the hot topic. 

If he was going to be disturbed by what other people thought however this was definitely not the place to go. He had a single goal in mind, and he would accomplish it regardless of any mockery or scorn he had to swallow in the process. A larger student gave Ryoichi a harsh shove, staring him down with a menacing glare. "Coward. Kyosuke was my friend. It's _your_ fault he died."

Ryoichi tossed the student a head taller than him a curious glance, silently sizing him up in the process. After getting a grasp of his mental state the black sheep of the Hajime family slowly made his way around his scowling accuser. 

"Nothing to say?!" Goro shouted while craning his neck to glare at Ryoichi's back. Ryoichi's lack of a reaction left the older student tightening his meaty hand into a trembling fist. It took everything within Goro to not pound the uppity novice's face in.

Ryo paused to figure out if bothering to defend himself, verbally of course, was even worth the effort. A small crowd was gathering now and everyone seemed to be waiting to see what he'd do or say in his defense. The air in the hall became thick from anxiety, and with all eyes on him, Ryoichi merely shook his head and kept walking. 

"See? What'd I tell you. He's a _coward_."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2013)

*Reno|Hollow|Hueco Mundo*

*[Desert Wastes, Hueco Mundo]​*
[Conspiracy Theory 101, Pt I]​
[Desert]

A slender reptilian mask glows under the glow of the crescent moon, it slowly turns to the west so the eyes beneath that bone vainer cans scan the horizon for any threats that may be abound in this almost inhospitable place. It chirps lowly as it pulls nutrients from the spiritually rich air, small Hollow easily sustain themselves in this way with little danger to their lives that a hunt may offer. But as this small Hollow starts to makes its trek across the crystal white sands of Hueco Mundo the realization that it has signed its own death warrant is lost on it. Its large three toed foot lands on a small dune of sand which causes a cascade down toward the dinosaur like Hollow. It blinks once then twice. It thought it had saw something in the movement of the grit and dust. 

It's head tilts side to side as it looks around again, the next instant of foot movement the small Hollow takes springs the trap. The dune further collapses as a larger hammer like pincer explodes forth. The Dino-Hollow chirps in surprise as its small body is wrapped in the hammer like claw. A solid crunch echoes through the prey's mind as a large segmented body comes flying from beneath the sands. It's primitive mind can barely register the danger enough for it to scream before the much larger Hollow is already burrowing below the sand's surface taking it down to the depths as well. The slender beak's end of the Mask is the last thing saw as a small chirp is cut off. 

Calm washes over the wastes for a just a moment and then from beneath the surface that segmented body climbs. Sand, like water, flows down between segmented joints as eight legs ferry the large scorpion from its lair. As that tail falls into stance over its back the pincer that clamped down on the smaller Hollow slams it off the ground further knocking it senseless. A multitude of eyes scanned the area around its nest, and when there appeared to be no other 'threats' around that deadly barbed tipped tail lowered to parallel the ground as it started to gain locomotion. The Hollow's limbs seem to lightly chirp as it moves along, hissing vilely at it's caught prey the Hollow almost snorts,  "Seems I may have to pick up and move elsewhere, prey is lacking around here." is growled as it pulled the smaller Hollow to its mandibles. The tail, tail sign of a fatal bite gushes across the white sands following that somewhat sickening crunch of bone and flesh. 

Another bite or two sees the legs and flank of the reptilian Hollow discarded as the Scorpion made his way across the endless desert. As the Hollow searched for a new place to take root a strange sensation flushes over its body. It's Mask raises to the moon that hung in the distance. It was as if this endless world was suddenly getting more crowded. Those multitude of eyes blink. As it stood transfixed a two pairs of small blue eyes pop from beneath a larger segment on the Hollow's back. From it a small two foot tall Hollow with four arms appears. Small taps can be heard as it made its way to the scorpion's head. Once it reached the segmented shoulders it takes a small pause and looks to the moon. What follows is almost unintelligible as the small Hollow made a ruckus.

The much larger one shakes a bit then cuts a glare back to its free loader,  "Slow down, I can barely understand you." is remarked. The small Hollow bounds around as it franticly repeated the nonsense it spouted just moments earlier.  "You're about useless Frenzy, why I bother to let you live is beyond even me." is bitten as the scorpion moved onward,  "And I'm not sure. It's possible. And stop calling me daddy, I've told you time and again my name is Reno."~


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 7, 2013)

Ashura get though the portal to the human world,as he heard of his new partner that he could start hunting he start to thinking at the time "I should let her show me things here i don't know how much time i was in that world anyway" he start to stare at the girl with the sword and think "who is she,if the other is friendly with her i dont mind"

"I will wait some time i need to know how the things are from here,since i don't know how much time i was in that world"

The hollow start to stare at the two girls and see a weird scene even for hollows,staring with empty eyes he heard she saying something and reply "its nothing,just not familiar with this..." says the hollow while thinking what can be a threat to them,he couldn't stop thinking about his news meals and for sure,his news enems ahead,hollows,humans,what more....?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 7, 2013)

Alis stands up and look out the window, in a husky seductive voice, "I can tell you then show the ropes of the city. Most people can't see you but if you knock down a building or smash it the humans can see that. There are special type of humans that can see you and do something about it. There is another group in the human world that hunt you down with arrows. There is one more group that you need to be aware about is the people from the soul society."

"I got the enemies or the trouble ones out of the way, on to the meals. You can eat as much as you want just watch out for the enemies I already named off. You can devour your enemies as well but they are powerful than we are at the moment. You can devour souls and Hollows like in the other world." 

She walks over to a drawer and pulls out a map and hands it to him. "I hope you remember how to use a map, I already can see you don't know much about the Human World. The map will help you get around town for you to get back here. Any questions so far, I think I cover everything?"

She finally look at the Hollow, she finally said one last thing in her new husky voice, "there are things in this world that are things that can not be explain like what you saw happen to me and my friend Lisa."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 7, 2013)

Kags and Vera

"Ginto." Vera wasn't sure where Kagato was going with this, but whatever these two were, they were more trouble than she had expected. She imagined she could pick them off one at a time, it wasn't going to fly. Whatever their nature and powers were, it certainly wasn't true that they shared a power and so left one of the pair open to attack.

Though as she reached to the container, they all noticed a peculiar presence moving towards them at a fast pace. The two mysterious beings shared a look before disappearing, leaving Kags and Vera as the Quincy soldier appeared. He had been on his way to entire Quincy community, but noticed their presence and made sure to swing by them. "Your presence has been demanded by the king, all of his vassals are expected to be present." He proceeded to continue the final leg of his journey. "Head back home, your fellow clan members will be notified as well and I'd suggest you all head to the main branch together." And with that he took off, leaving a confused Kags and Vera behind. Who eventually snapped out of it and decided to follow his instructions, they could figure out what to make of it later.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 8, 2013)

"Well i guess i don't want to know a explanation for what happened anyway,but soul society and people that hunt with arrows? If you're saying them may be a problem i will try to avoid find some of them, a map,yes i still know how to use it thanks" The hollow takes the map and says "I'm going for now i will explore a bit of the city,also i fell some reaitsu around there that i can devour i'm off"

The hollow go away,jumpimg from roof to roof trying to avoid breaking into some building in the city "things really changed,i don't know how much time i was in that world anyway"

He feels a reaitsu near the place he was in a florest,it was a hollow projecting some shadows and he seems to did not felt me,i use my shadow limbs and crush him without he knowing from where it comes and them devour him "a bit too easy,but i guess i was just luck this time"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 8, 2013)

Alis nods as she watch as the Shadow Hollow disappears from her view. She jumps out of the window and lands on her feet. Alis release all four of her chains, she sense something odd at the moment. Alis separates her soul from Lisa's soul. Lisa's body turns back into her normal self.

"Lisa give some information about this world," Alis ask as she felt something much odder since she return back to the World of the Living.

"I could hit you from not paying attention in your studies and not paying attention to your surroundings either. People are still fighting for power with clash of each clan at battle." Lisa sighs as she face palms herself and that is why she carries a sword every where she went if Alis did not want to fight that day or needed some back up.

"Some of the human souls that I wanted to eat earlier are gone and their souls have not linger from a horror of pain. The only advice I have for you is to be on guard with anyone or anything." Lisa get the picture of what Alis just said at the moment. 

The only thing Lisa had to do was turn in the tests for her studies at the High School. She keeps walking as she gets to the High School staying away from many possible or Alis will go crazy to eat the other students souls. She quickly left the High School after handing in the test, she had a feeling that Alis wanted to eat again and went off to find some human souls or Hollows that can be easily be crushed by Alis's chains.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 8, 2013)

_CHARGE !_

The battlefield was rainy and muddy rice paddy field, a general Chozen was tasked to eliminate invade a noble under his emperor who had decided to use the power the emperor gave him to make a personal army underneath the emperors nose. He had managed to become a major threat in the face of the emperor.

The first line clashed with each other creating a thunderous boom Chozen leaped above the clashing soldiers and grabbed a katana from the ground while riding on his grand white steed. He slashed as he rode past any opposing solider. His Horse was also in tune with his movements kicking anyone in his blind spots. Chozen cracked at his steed and dashed up narrowly missing getting shot at by one of the far out archers. The enemy general put his hand up and waved it down signaling for a rain of fire. 

Chozen called his men to fall back and duck down. Chozen himself grabbed a corpse of enemy from the ground to shield himself and his horse. The arrows rained down upon him but the lightning fast evasion speed of his horse coupled with his human shield made the arrows useless. He had managed to survive the onslaught. He was relaleved for only a second because he noticed to things. The first was that his men that could have easily been in range were not targeted. But also he saw fuses on the ends of the fallen arrows. He realized he was the only one being aimed for in a see of gunpowder arrows. He began to calm down as he realized an inexcapable explosion was imminent. He closed his eyes gathering the situation and braced for impact. 

A giant flash was around him and a huge explosion amassed in the center of the battle field. 

_"CHOZEN-DONO!!!" _His men cried out seeing their beloved general engulfed by a fiery blast. The opposing general called out to Chozen's men. "Surrender now and I will allow ten of you fools to live ! The rest will die by horse pulling ! Choose within a minute or I will kill you anyway. This general of yours was your only hope any resistance would be fu-" Before he could finish a blue arrow pierced his skull coming from the smoke of the battle field . He fell down on the ground dead the rest of his forces confused but before they could understand what was happening blue energy like arrows continued to be fired from the center of the battle field and all of them exactly on mark. 

The smoke cleared to reveal a damaged Chozen with blown off armor shooting into the opposing army. They were dropping like flies as Chozen was able to take out their 10 archers in a minute. The rest of his Chozen's men came to attack and soon there after the other army was forced to retreat. For Chozen and his men this was but another victory. 

----------------------------------------------

Chozen's army had set up a small camp and began working out strategies for tomorrow. "So what we will have to do is chance them into the next open field and ambush them I want archers here here and here if we can take them out like this our swordsmen and spear users can converse energy."  One of the younger soldiers looked at Chozen strangly, he looked up to address him. "Is there something a matter solider. He responded carefully "Sir with all due respect how did you survive that attack ? You should be in a billion pieces right now." "Well you see it's simple I doubled up on armor and actually hid under my horse to absorb the impact, unfortunately he did not make it but it is a necessary loss, does that answer your question."  

The young warrior looked at his general with amazement at his resourcefulness. "No sir" Chozen continued to iron out plans while thinking in his mind. "Of course this is not the only reason, in my blood flows the blood of a true hero... A Quincy !"

----------------------------------------------
In his throne room the Nobel-man talk to a shadowy figure. "Are you positive you can take out this prodigy General, dark mage ?" A sinister laugh comes from him. "Why of course your majesty, you can only defeat magic with magic."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 9, 2013)

Ashura takes his time exploring the city,it has been some time things has changed as well he was devouring lonely souls and weak hollows that he found in the places he goes,he suddely felt a bit stronger reiatsu and follow the track of it,from distance he seems blue arrows being shots a hollow near there,it was a lot of them and he thought "must be that group that Alis mentioned" he avoid someone track him

"Them looks like pretty powerfull i must avoid contact with them for now"

The hollow goes though shadows of the city seeking for more meals for him "i'm feeling somewhat more powerfull dunno why"" he thought in his way


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2013)

Shinigami-

After class Akuma made his way towards the training grounds, his goal was to take on those dirty bastards that challenged him. "C..come on Akuma, let's just head back to the dorms." Akira smiled at him, "Nah you go to the Kido training grounds, that's where you excel anyways." Akuma cracked his knuckles, "These two babies right here, this is where i excel." Akira sighed, following Akuma towards the location, "If you get hurt, I might as well drag you to the infirmary." Akuma nodded, "Now you see why i keep you around don'tcha?"


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

Kagato and Vera made their way back to the Quincy head branch. 
Kagato's father Tabris had called a meeting. 

Kagato and Vera walked into the great hall, his father was standing next to a man in a white uniform.

The man greeted them all, it was Japanese but you could hear the german accent underneath it, and then he switched to German.

"My brothers in arms, the Quincy Emperor Niklaus Kristofferson also known as KKK, has extended his reach and resources to invite you all to the Citadel. You will all be expected to attend, while there you will be given accommodation and a healthy supply of whatever you need. The purpose of this is for testing and training, new developments have been found pertaining to our race, the emperor wishes to see all those in his empire and find any that could better our race as well as testing and training the rest to allow us to be a stronger unified force against the scourge that is the hollow and our rivals the Shinigami."

"Wait what about the hollows here! If we all leave who will protect the people!" Kagato shouted out against his better judgement, but he couldn't allow the Hollows to run free.

The man looked at Kagato and nodded. "Young Nishin, the current residents of the Citadel, already gone through and tested the new vetting process, will be dispatched to each of the outposts to cover them while you are away. They are en route now, the Emperor expects all of you there in no less than 7 days." 

"Jan you cannot expect us all to get to Germany in 7 days, that is half way around the world." Tabris countered.

"The initial summons were received a week ago, when I was dispatched, It took me 5 days to make the journey, with your Hirenkyaku all those worthy of existing in the new world will have the power and strength to make the journey. The russian sector of the Quincy department have discovered a line across the continent that is full of raw reiryoku, they plan to build the longest railway line in the world upon it, but for now it remains but a path, but the high quality of the energy it spews out, means your Hirenkyaku can skirt you along it without mush risk to your stamina. Although the elderly or infirmed who cannot make the journey must surrender their quincy crosses to me as decreed by the emperor."

Tabris shared a look with his son, and then Jan bowed and took a seat.

"My quincies, we must make the journey as so decreed by our emperor. To do not is treason. I suggest you comply and ready yourself as soon as possible, at first light tomorrow we make our way to China and board this trans-siberia Hirenkyaku pathway." And with that he dismissed them all.

This was bad, what if the emperor in his tests discovered Kagato's secret, what would happen then. Would he be killed, fuck this was not good.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 11, 2013)

Alis stands in silence as these Monkey Hollow were so annoying at the moment. Alis throws her chain at one as her chain catch on to one of the monkey's legs and devour it. Alis is thinking one down four to go. Lisa is thinking this is good training for both of them at the moment. Alis is still getting the hang of hearing Lisa thiughts and voice inside of her as they merge. She guess it os the same for Lisa hearing her thoughts as well. Alis use her other chains to grab the Monkey's but they were tricky and making a mess of the buildings right now.

Alis is thinking the people inside the buildings did not care or nobody is home at the moment. Alis combine two of her chains as she grabs a monkey Hollow and burns it to a crisp and devours it. She Swings her four chains in a fiery tornado to get the last three Monkey Hollows that were left. She devour them as well. Alis felt another presence of reisatsu. Alis turns around as she dis merge from Lisa's soul. Alis is thinking seduce this person.

Lisa turns around looking at this male figure standing in front of her. She studies his clothing. To Lisa he is not wearing priest clothes, he must be a ninja or samurai. In a soft seductive voice, "Who the Hell are you and what does the Hell do you want from me?"

Lisa undid her kimono letting the male figure see the deepness of her cleavage. She had to be careful on who she talk to it could put her in any type of situation at the moment and that brought back horriable memories. At the moment Alis is feeding off of these memories to gain even more strength than just devouring Hollows all day long. One of Lisa's eyes turn red as Alis peers out as she is wondering who this person is at the moment as she prepares a attack if Lisa or she is threaten by any means.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 13, 2013)

Ashura felt something though that world,battles all over it and he stand no chance,he felt that if he continue to devour like that and became a gillian he would probably be detected,so he started to be more silent and trying to supress his reiatsu.

"How that girl,she ever told me her name? Alis i guess? is doing here" thought the hollow,when he felt been pierced by something

He saw a hollow more structured and,somehow by distance he attacked Ashura,quickly ashura made his move and charged at the hollow,just to be pierced by a kind of lance that the hollow projected from his mouth,Ashura put his hand at a hous and mutiled one of the arms from the hollow,the hollow started to run away and the hollow didn't run trying to take him down "i have to recover be wounded here is a bad idea";


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2013)

Before each human stood a ninja, or a samurai, stepping out from the shadows and approaching them. "Do not fear me, do not be scared, i come with a message from my organization." They hold their hand out and offer a simple greeting. "You are like us, Powered, special, able to see things others do not, see the truth of this world. There are beasts and there demons that eat and destroy, consume the masses and remove our loved ones from this world." 

After the greeting they bow, "It is my honor, to work for my organization, it is my privilege to have received their training. To begin to understand exactly what it is that we are and what we are capable of. The truth of what we can do is that there is no limit! We are special and unique and we wish to share that opportunity with you! If you so choose and come with me, I will take you to a place where you can become stronger!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 16, 2013)

Lisa is thinking she and Alis can use more power at the moment instead of being weak. One thing they don't need to find out that Alis is a demon from Hell, that could lead to a exorcism. Alis is thinking, my friend that does not need to get close to me again besides in her mind that Hollow is still going to betray her. Why not betray him before he does. 

"I want to become stronger, and I will come with you. Show me the way."

She bows back, Lisa is thinking to Alis don't fear this is a good opportunity for you as well. Alis thinks back about we end up betraying the origination that we just join. Lisa thinks back let see where this training goes and see how things work they can be more interesting than we think it is. Lisa takes off with the Ninja that just spoke to them to find out what the hell they got themselves in. Lisa did not say anything else to the ninja as she is in her own thoughts or talking to Alis at the moment and also did not want to reveal anything to the ninja not even her name.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 20, 2013)

The hollow started to go down near a florest and stay there for a while recovering he felt a presence and he knows that was the hollow that atacked him,he would not be allowed to be in peace afterall "This non-minded beasts must die" Ashura goes though a swallow florest and let the hollow comes after him;

"I must finish it very quickly"

Using the daylight into the brachs coming from the woods making shadows though all the place was perfect for his atack,he let his enemy come,he was fast but Ashura was already with his hand at the ground and piercing though the whole body of the hollow "without inteligence you're nothing" said the hollow at the same time he ate his meal


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2013)

With the Humans- 

"Then, If you wish for more power and more strength, find us in Edo. The Great Tower, It will be marked with the symbol of our organization. A White Lilly." They drop off a lilly in front of the humans, vanishing into the night, disappearing before their eyes as if they had never truly been there. Little to show for their existence other than, the white lilly before the person they spoke with. 


-------------

Captains Meeting-

The captain commander waited in the hall, waiting for the captains to come before him. He knew not all were there, but still he would wait to see which captains had remained in soul society would show up... this meeting would be very important.


----------



## Serp (Jul 22, 2013)

Nagi walked into the room that meeting was being held in.
"Evening Capcom." he said nodding his head. Before going to stand by his usual spot. After Nagi walked in a sudden chill started to crawl into the room, Nagi turned to look it was Selina.

Nagi smiled at her, who only grimaced back. 
"Captain Commander!" She said and bowed, before standing before her station.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 23, 2013)

Lisa watch the Ninja disappears back into the shadows and picks up the white lily and sticks it in her hair with the other lily. Alis notices something about the ninja he forgot to hide his reisatsu or nobody could hid it forever. To Alis that could me anything in any world at this point in time. Lisa felt something weird with Alis, was it the ninja or the decision she made.

"What is it?"

Alis snaps out of it and finally answers Lisa, "he must be a low level ninja. You can hide your presence but not your soul. This only a theory but if you can hide your reisatsu for a long time, someone can never be found and that will be one interesting combination to a sneak attack. We are dealing with some very interesting people."

"We are going, I don't care if it catches your interest or not." Lisa said as she walks to the Great Tower. Alis had nothing to say about anything and that is fine with Lisa.

It took the rest of the night to find the Great Tower in Edo, Lisa is so freaking tired. She sits on a bench to catch her breath, she could curse at Alis for the many pits stops to catch as many Hollows she could devour during the night hours. She could tell Alis is sleeping inside of her as she looks around her surroundings to protect herself from this part of town and be aware of any on coming attacks that may want to cause her harm. Lisa just took a deep breath and pull her sword closer to her body with her hands


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 23, 2013)

Next to arrive were the captains of the 3rd and 11th divisions, Setsuka leading the way while an annoyed Shin was rubbing his sore red earlobe that had been tugged and punished severely as his loving wife had found his newest hiding place and had dragged him along to the meeting he had been trying to avoid. She greeted the captain commander and her peers, though stopped in her tracks when her eyes locked on her nemesis. None other than the tramp who's bony ass was obstructing her from achieving the role she desired when she requested to be promoted out of the eleventh division. 

Selena was the reason why she ended up as the captain of the third. And that day a one rivalry was worn, probably a onesided one though. "Either kill her and take her seat, like a real warrior would do or shut up and move your fat ass along." Shin sighed from behind her. "Not that I'm complaining though, all the more cushion for the pushin' hur hur hur." He snickered, too much of a loudmouth to care that she was likely going to stab him for these remarks. Her hatred was now focused entirely on a different captain, but she took to her seat nevertheless, fully intending to settle the score later.

"So uhm, is this going to take long?"Shin had barely taken his seat before asking this, the look he got from Setstuka made him quickly add. "I got this uh.....Paperwork I had been looking forward to....Uh....Do and....Stuff." He was as bad a liar as he was a pencil pusher.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2013)

"umm...this...Captain"

The voice of a young woman called. She was wearing shikahusho and a katana was tied to her waist. Her face showing some kind of troubled expression as her concerned tone of voice called once again for the person she addressed as "captain"; by the way she acted it was obvious that handling the person before her was a real pain, even more considering that she wasn?t exactly the vicecaptain nor third seat or any of those high ranked shinigami among her division. A sonorous sigh finally forces the man in front of her to pay attention to the subordinate.

"What do you want...emmm....Yuka"he finally spoke with a tone of boredom, after all he had nothing to do. No paperwork, no fights, no parties, no fun. His blond hair pointing upwards while his scarlet eyes fixed on the brunette.

"The name is Nagisa"  she answered uncomfortably while correcting the man.

"Yeah whatever, what is it?"

_"You have to go to the meeting!"_she spoke in a burst of desperation as the guy just tapped his ears not to end up deaf._ " Last time Vice captain wasn?t here you did the same and didn?t attend, you know who are the ones who get scolded because of your irreponsibility?! It?s been more than a hundred years since you became the head of the sixth division and yet you keep acting like that" _even though she tried to knock some reason into the head of her leader it looked like she was talking to the walls since he just ignored completely the little rant of his subordinate.

"Tche. Why should I? That old man only calls because of shitty things, it?s boooooriiing. If only someone could...." then a fabulous idea struck him. Of course, the answer was all of the time there, in front of him."You go."

"W-wait what?"
--------------------------------
In the end Raigo Takiya was walking through the wooden hall that lead towards the meeting room. One way or another he got defeated by the tears of his underling who refused and almost broke thanks to the insistence of the guy to force her to go in his place. Once he arrived he soundly opened the door perturbing the peace that was ruling over the room before his arrival.

"So, what is it? You finally going to retire and give someone the role of captain commander old man?"he said disrespectfully though it was not like he ever spoke with a bit of respect unless he found it convenient. Indeed the dude wasn?t even wearing his uniform properly; some scraps of a golden armor together with his white mantle that distinguish him as a captain was everything he was wearing leaving part of his upper body exposed. His lower half was normal though.

"Oh, you two are here already. Is this another boring lecture or I will be able to have some fights to warm up soon?"he asked to the present captains wondering if they already knew why he - Raigo takiya, captain of the 6th division - had to stop being a bum to go there.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2013)

The captain commander slammed his sword into the ground. "The reason you have been called is here of dire urgency. You will maintain quiet from your divisions, not even your lieutenants will know of the details of this meeting, not yet." He cleared his throat and stood from his chair. "The quincy are moving. In mass." He points over towards the twelfth division. "As i'm sure, he has yet to notify any of you about."

The commander clears his throat again. "Forgive me, I appear to be coming down with a cold." He looks over the captains, "I do not know what it is they are doing exactly, but that is not the least of our concern. The numbers of souls and hollows in the human world is steadily dropping. Not from death or purification, they are disappearing. Less and less hollows are showing up in the human world and the few that do are quite powerful." 

"We need to have our student's be on guard as well, they will be dealing with this new predicament soon. I just wished to tell you all, We need to keep our eyes open, to study what the quincy are up too, as well as to find out what it is the hollows are doing."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 4, 2013)

Lisa enters the tower, she looks around looking for anyone that can help her at the moment or who to see that she is summoned to this place. Lisa felt a chain over both of her arms a warning that Alis did not like this place at all and Lisa knows why it look like a Holy place or was it the decorations to mean to hide a higher purpose. One of Lisa's eyes turn red for Alis to get a bird's eye view on the situation. Lisa still had her hands on her sword as she is still paranoid at the moment as she needed more information at the moment.

"Where is everyone," Lisa wonder out loud as she continue down the hallway.

"I keep sensing something through the walls, I am thinking we should wait to not to be ambush." Alis said in Lisa's mind. 

To Alis it be better to stand instead of sitting right now and Lisa felt her hairs on the back of her neck and sometimes Alis gave her that feeling. She stood next to the wall. Both alis nor Lisa knows these people know of the White Lilly but does not want a attackers attacking her. Alis is thinking of that happens it would be a test to see how strong we both are at the moment.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Captains' Meeting*


Rimwald tried and failed to stifle a particularly persistant yawn. As the commander related the information, Rimwald's mount, Able shifted beneath him.

"There, there...' he whispered, wiping a tear from his eye that was brought on by the yawn. He gave Able a few reassuring pats on the neck. The donkey of course didn't care about Quincies, it was just concerned that Rimwald didn't appear to be paying attention.

"Certainly...", the captain of the 13th division suddenly started, "... the Gotei 13 would not let such sins against the cycle go unpunished. Forgive me though commander, but I must know more. The 13th division often sorties to patrols in the living world as is our duty. What shall my men watch out for? Do we know if the shinigami may become targets of whatever is happening?"

Rimwald's entire tone was that of mild disinterest, but he wasn't completely uncaring. If nothing else the safety of his soldiers meant something to him, even if he didn't actually know any of them by name. What ever he learned at this meeting would be passed on to his vice captain anyway.

For a moment he had to restrain his thoughts as the idea of passing the buck to his officers invariably meant that he could go on a trek to the east. He hadn't gone in a while...

Able shifted under him again and brought his mind back to the meeting.


----------

